# my loft



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

few pics i took of my new 30 day old white homers in the new home

















there landing board just a grill rack









there nesting box
just a old radio speaker and i cut up a shelve from an old fridge


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

there food









a perch









showing them to enter

















i will be putting the bob wire on there once it comes in the post,
and il keep them back out of there road to let the out


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that all kinds of predators can get into that. Mice can make your birds really sick, and snakes and rats will kill the birds. You would probably be happier in the long run if you cover the fencing with hardware cloth, and cover the back and side walls with it as well. For the safety of your birds, it really is worth it.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

I LOVE it  thanks for sharing


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Just wanted to mention that all kinds of predators can get into that. Mice can make your birds really sick, and snakes and rats will kill the birds. You would probably be happier in the long run if you cover the fencing with hardware cloth, and cover the back and side walls with it as well. For the safety of your birds, it really is worth it.


the only thing i have to look out for is mice in my area.
but i have a few bull terrier dogs that sort them out.
i plan to, sort of close a nesting area off, to the left hand side,
just for a bit of shelter from the wind and rain


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dingdongbells said:


> the only thing i have to look out for is mice in my area.
> but i have a few bull terrier dogs that sort them out.
> i plan to, sort of close a nesting area off, to the left hand side,
> just for a bit of shelter from the wind and rain


Don't kid yourself.............rats are everywhere! And mice are out mostly at night when your dogs are asleep. If you don't make it predator proof, you will eventually regret it, but that's your call.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Don't kid yourself.............rats are everywhere! And mice are out mostly at night when your dogs are asleep. If you don't make it predator proof, you will eventually regret it, but that's your call.


Jay3 is aboulutley right, remember that movie that had the quote :*if you build it they will come" well believe it.*
Cats, racoons, birds of prey, weasels, mink, skunk, possum, just to name a few will at the very least will be able to reach in with they're paw.

Your birds need to feel safe and not tormented by critters which is very stressfull.

I am in no way trying to come down hard on you but if you have ever seen the damage that just one of those critters listed above can do you will completly understand where I'm coming from.

Three rules I learned the hard way when I first started raising pigeons is

A dry loft is a must
Proper ventilation is a must
and last but not least your loft must be secure.

I hope this helps make my point. Raising pigeons can be a very rewarding hobby given the opportunity and I don't want you to go through the devastation of your birds being killed by critters.

Walter <><


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Looking at your feed, it looks to me like the peanuts are salted? Please, make sure your are not giving salted peanuts, you must use raw UNSALTED. I may be wrong about what I see in the pic, but make sure they are raw and unsalted!! Jay3 is right about using the hardware cloth, make sure you close the whole loft with it. Nice birds!! I am sure you will do the right thing. Please don't take this as wrong, we are all here to help! Good luck...*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeons usually eat on the ground, those cups may be too ackward for them to have to perch on and eat... it needs to be more enclosed on one side and you need more perches as well. you need to use smaller wire like 1/4 inch hard wire cloth and enclose it to predator proof it, as already said.


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

thanx all for the info and advice,
i live in northern ireland, and there maybe predators in my area but only mice and cats. iam hoping to have a proper loft made before the winter.

the food is for racing pigeons i get it from the pet shop,

as for were the food is, iv just moved it into there box today.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but why are you so sure that there are no rats? They truly are every where. You just don't see them. 1/2" hardware cloth will keep the predators out too. Mice can get through a 1/2 inch crack, but not a 1/2 inch square hole. Even if you keep the rain out of the nest boxes, you still have to keep it out of the loft all together. We're only telling you these things, as it is a lot better to know ahead of time, rather than finding out the hard way.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Bro I am a huge fan of using what you got, Your loft looks awsome for what you have used! Keep loging on here and taking the advice from these folks, Use what you want but know they all have you and your birds best intrest at heart.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I like your loft design also, I use to have one similar when I first started 
And I don't mean to criticize either, but *I lost about 27 birds in one night to rats! * I thought my loft was secure, but they found a way in - its devastating! With that fencing and the spacing between the boards, your birds are sitting ducks  Rats are everywhere in the world, you very rarely see them, they hunt at night AND cats will rarely go after them. Cats will keep the mouse population down but NOT rats - especially BIG rats.
I just don't want what happen to me - happen to someone else
1/4 or 1/2 inch wire mesh is the only way to keep rodents out!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is a nice looking loft, plenty of space and would be having good air circulation too. 

Please close of the gaps as already suggested by our members and don't bet on your dogs to run down mice in such a ground area as first of all the mice are outsmarts by the gift of nature, second they multiply so effectively and so fast that infrequent catches by the pets won't wipe the population in the area. Since now you will be putting out food, they are going to be really excited and will try their best 

I know how it feels when you get some criticizations in reply to a hard worked job but its all because everyone here love pigeons and want each and every other pigeon and their fanciers to be happy and successful


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> That is a nice looking loft, plenty of space and would be having good air circulation too.
> 
> Please close of the gaps as already suggested by our members and don't bet on your dogs to run down mice in such a ground area as first of all the mice are outsmarts by the gift of nature, second they multiply so effectively and so fast that infrequent catches by the pets won't wipe the population in the area. Since now you will be putting out food, they are going to be really excited and will try their best
> 
> I know how it feels when you get some criticizations in reply to a hard worked job but its all because everyone here love pigeons and want each and every other pigeon and their fanciers to be happy and successful


I know!, it is hard to say.. ummm your loft really needs to be better, one wants to say... great loft!!! but then you need to think about the birds and what is best for them... it is hard to be honest and not hurt someones feelings sometimes... but he seems like a resonable fellow and hope it all works out...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. We are just trying to help. What he has is a good beginning. Now if he just adds to it, he can make it dry and secure, and it'll be great. Adding those things wouldn't really be difficult if he already did the work that he did do on it. I can tell he's handy.


----------



## pjj1020 (Jul 15, 2010)

Coolest loft EVER. What measurement is it?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Your loft is going to leak like a sieve. You've got the corrugated tin turned in the wrong direction. The water is suppose to run down the metal to the low pitch of the roof. You've got the corrugated metal turned cross ways. This is the second loft I've seen recently with that mistake.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

grifter said:


> Your loft is going to leak like a sieve. You've got the corrugated tin turned in the wrong direction. The water is suppose to run down the metal to the low pitch of the roof. You've got the corrugated metal turned cross ways. This is the second loft I've seen recently with that mistake.


Your right his loft roof is not right but if he has the pieces lapped right with the opening of the lap on the downside it will not leak the water will just run to the sides. With the holes in the sides and the wire front during heavy blowing rains the roof will not matter.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

He'll know for sure when he has the first heavy rain but with the way it's built you're probably right, you probably won't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It may even hold water in the tracks. If it does, the mosquitoes will love it!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No a hot tin roof water won't lay long on that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> No a hot tin roof water won't lay long on that.


Didn't think of that. Thanks.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

the tin is lapped corectly first piece on the lowest end and the next piece lapped over it. think about the carports the tin is the same way on those as well without problems.

do you have any pics of your bull terriers? they're breed I've always liked but way to expensive for me.

Kenneth Flippen


----------

